# Makita Lion to Dewalt Converter (18 volt)



## ColeyS1 (4 Jan 2010)

Back in the day when i started joinery, Dewalt was the dogs dangly bits for tools. They seemed to have alot more different cordless power tools available then any other brand at the time. 
First thing i bought was a normal drill, followed buy a angle drill, then nailgun etc etc. They served me very well until makita started bringing out loads of newer cordless tool with better batteries. My Dewalt batteries were dying one by one so i had to decide whether to stick with Dewalt or opt for the ever growing selection of Makita stuff. 

Sorry there was no wip but hopefully the pics should be easy to understand. This is what i came up with- 






First thing i did was butcher the makita torch that came with the cordless set. Then using one of the dead dewalt batteries, carefully butchered that so the torch base would fit inside. 




hopefully you can just about make out the torch base in the picture






Last job was to connect the wires up, fill with body filler/fibreglass stuff and spray. It doesn't look as nice and bright as it did when i made it, but its still working fine and has meant i haven't had to buy any other replacement batteries or new cordless tools. 





I'm holding out for makita to bring out a decent Lion cordless planer. Failing that, might have to butcher a faulty Bosch battery and buy there planer on its own. Anyone got a dodgy bosch battery they want to get rid ? :wink:


----------



## bodgermatic (5 Jan 2010)

Ingenious! A questionable use of time, but exactly the sort of thing I'd do


----------



## Alf (5 Jan 2010)

As we're in hand tools, can I ask about the front knob on your plane? Your own replacement design? Pros and cons?


----------



## Digit (5 Jan 2010)

Is anybody here like me and dislikes the way Lion batteries just stop rather than lose power?

Roy.


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Jan 2010)

Alf, i'm afraid i cant take credit for the plane knob and handle. I managed to bust mine years ago and looked on ebay for a replacement wooden one. I saw the zebora one (think a chap from Poland was making them) and thought id buy it. .This is a little lower and wider then the usual factory made ones, and it fits ideal :wink: 





I asked if he had any others for sale-the answer was no so i asked him to surprise me by making another one of his own choice. 





I keep the zebora one in my site kit at work, and the other at home. Only really use them for the carpentry side of things.

Roy, i think the lion batteries do have there issues. Only today i went to use my makita drill and the battery was low. Went to put it on charge and had the dreaded fault flashing light and beeping noise. I'm sure its because the battery discharged itself slightly over the Christmas period, and then refused to charge. 

Touch-wood thats only the second one to die out of about 10 batteries in probably 2-3 years. They get worked hard using the jigsaw, reciprocating saw etc so guess its to be expected :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Jan 2010)

Alf":p9sv50zl said:


> As we're in hand tools, can I ask about the front knob on your plane? Your own replacement design? Pros and cons?



Glad to see you haven't lost your eagle-eyes!


----------



## Alf (5 Jan 2010)

Ooo, interesting - thanks for the pics. Nice to see something that isn't the same old same old.

Chris, nope, 'fraid not. It's a terrible disease - I get tut-tutted at when I comment on hand tools films too. :lol:


----------

